# nutrition information



## 16651 (May 5, 2006)

Hi every body In the last week my nutritionist told me that when I whant to drin any liquid I need to wait 15 minutes then to eat .and when I want to eat I need to wait one hour to drink any liquid and it seem this way is help my to reduos some the pain that I feel after I eat food I hope this information will help .


----------

